

Self-reported Happiness by State - mhb
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/03/10/the-happiest-states-of-america/

======
coglethorpe
Utah is happiest. Or is it?:
[http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/06/03/eveningnews/main51...](http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2002/06/03/eveningnews/main510918.shtml)

~~~
Xichekolas
_"You'll discover, for example, that California's 14th district, located
between San Francisco to San Jose, has the highest well-being index level.
That district [is] considered the birthplace of Silicon Valley..."_

Presumably, like most maps, this would be more interesting on a county-by-
county basis.

